# Routeing ends of cut Lamanent Flooring



## jackwit (Oct 23, 2010)

I have some nice lengh lamanent flooring and would like to find to find the proper routeing bits to make them usable. It is a locking floor system.Not sure if i can post product name here.


----------



## jackwit (Oct 23, 2010)

*I think this post would be better in the right forum*

I think this post would be better in the right forum


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jackwit,

are you trying to put the locking tongue and groove on pieces that have been cut? I don't know if those are available, I assume they are manufacturer specific. I know what you're talking about, I've had a lot of left over planks that I wish I could use.

If you wanted to try anything, you could find the smallest slot cutting router bit and make your own tongue and groove joint, but it wouldn't be self locking. Back to using glue like on the original pergo.

http://www.amanatool.com/bits-fv/45663.html these bits are for the solid hardwood type


----------

